# how to use wool soakers



## BlackSheepPDX (Aug 28, 2008)

We cloth diapered/EC'd our DD, and are expecting #2 in August. I'm starting to knit things, and am trying to figure out the whole soaker phenomenon. How do you use the soaker? Do you you simply put a prefold in, with some clippies to keep it wrapped on the baby, and then pull a soaker over instead of a waterproof cover like an Imse Vimse? If you do use soakers, how many do you have in you collection? I think we generally had about half a dozen covers in each size last time. Trying to shake the cobwebs off my memory!


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

yes - you use the soaker in place of a waterproof cover, over a pinned or snappied prefold or a fitted diaper. They work wonderfully! I rotated them with Thirsties (pul) covers, so it would be different quantity-wise if you were only using wool. I would guess you might want at least 4? In case a couple get poopy and you need to wash. After overnight or after washing, they do take a while to dry, so you want to have enough to be covered (ha ha)!

I actually have looooooved longies, too. Then you skip a step because you don't need diaper + cover + pants. The pants are the cover! Consider knitting up some of those, too!


----------



## is it puppies? (Oct 30, 2009)

I have read you need 4-6 if you are using wool soakers. I have purchased 2 soakers and the aristocrat took about 3 days to fully dry- the other one was only 1 layer of mohair (I have my doubts it will work well but it's cute). Anyhow, because of how long the aristocrat took to dry, I don't think I can afford to buy enough wool and I will just go with a mix of covers! If it will always take that long to dry (indoors) I would need about 10!


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

Honestly, knitted wool soakers aren't particularly waterproof or absorbent. This is what we did at first and it really annoyed me that DD's pants/sleepers were getting wet all the time. We now use wool interlock which is much better.

You don't need to wash wool unless it gets poo on it or starts to stink (once a month or so). You'll need to lanolinize the wool each time you wash it and before you use it the first time.

I snappi a PF on DD then pull on a soaker (I have 2 interlock ones that I made).


----------



## Xavismom (Dec 22, 2009)

You could also try fleece soakers, they wash and dry easily. We have 2 dancing bears fleece soakers, and I love them so much.

I made a few of my own fleece soakers last week, they are really easy to sew. I am making some wool ones now, just because I thought they would be fun and look cute


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redvlagrl* 
Honestly, knitted wool soakers aren't particularly waterproof or absorbent. This is what we did at first and it really annoyed me that DD's pants/sleepers were getting wet all the time. We now use wool interlock which is much better.

Depends on the brand! Aristocrats are knitted & they have three layers of knit in the soaker zone. DD has worn hers overnight every night for a year now w/ never any leaks. Never leaks or wicks under pants, either, b/c of thickness. Sustainable Babyish are two knit layers, I believe, which would not leak, either.

We also EC, so I am comfortable putting a snappied flat on dd under wool soakers b/c she rarely poops herself. Otherwise, it is fitteds ONLY under wool b/c snappied prefolds & flats are not tight enough around the legs to prevent poop from leaking out. We have three felted Crats for the new baby & 12 BG bamboo fitteds to go w/ them. We also use regular wraps & prefolds, so that is not our entire stash, lol. Crats do take a long time to dry but are v much worth it. DD wears a large & has been wearing the same 2 covers almost every day (& def every night) for the past year, so financially it has been worth it. I also bought them used, so only cost half as much. She wears a flat or fitted under them. I only wash one at a time b/c of the drying, but I also get to lay them on our radiators during the winter & put them in the sun during the summer, so only takes 2 days to dry.


----------



## erratum (May 26, 2008)

i had 2-4 soakers (http://community.livejournal.com/pun...rs/110889.html) in rotation and two pair of longies (http://www.tinybirdsorganics.com/org...woolpants.html). I loved loved loved my wool soakers (and being able to knit them yourself makes it MUCH cheeper.)
However, with the exception of one I felted, we only used the soakers during the daytime and used a bummies whisper wrap at night.
There are some great videos on youtube that can help you with soaker care and use.


----------



## njsummer01 (Nov 4, 2005)

I learned how to knit just so I could make diaper covers (and now it's become it's own addiction!). I definitely recommend knitting your own - they are so cute, customizable and the most affordable way to use wool for diapering. We try to use only natural fibers - so wool is the way to go for us.

I also second the longies recommendation! There are lots of threads about patterns and yarns in the Arts and Crafts forum here.

I would hands down recommend you use Peace Fleece yarn for knitting any diaper related stuff. It's really affordable - more so if you can get in on a coop (or place a $100 order yourself). Lots of colors and works so much better than any other yarn I've tried. It's a bit scratchy at first, but blooms so nicely with a little washing and lanolizing.

With that said, for an older babe/toddler, we relied on an Aristocrat or Disana soaker for nighttime - they were thicker and accommodated our nighttime dipes better. Or you could knit a larger size and felt it down for nighttime.

As for numbers - I think you'd want 2 for nighttime and 2-4 for daytime. We ended up with a lot more, just because it was cheap and fun to knit them.


----------

